# corrupted video driver Nvidia



## kbragg (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi, 

I suddenly received a message that my video driver file (Nwiz) was corrupted and the screen changed to a garble of colors and lines. I now can only view the screen in safe mode and even at theat is is most unclear with a lot of vertical lines. 
I ahve deleted the video driver from the system in device manager and let it reinstall it automatically upon start up to no avail. I have also downloaded fresh direver from the toshiba site also with no change. Perhaps I am not installing it correctly. 

I have a Toshiba laptop with a Nvidia Geoforce 460 ( Toshiba) video driver. 
In safe mode I cannot I cannot access the internet, email etc. This has crippled my dailly work.

Thanks for your help


----------



## cjschaf (Oct 19, 2004)

Go to NVidia's website and download the newest driver from there


----------



## kbragg (Jun 16, 2006)

*nvidia drivers*

Dear cjschaf, 

I originally did that on my own, and then deletd the old file in device manager allowing windows to request the new driver automatically and re-install it.... all to no avail. Any other ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

delete the card in the device manager
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting and reinstalling the card
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## kbragg (Jun 16, 2006)

*corrupted video file*

Dear Dai, 
Thanks for your response. I have one question.. I am not sure I understand what you mean disable a/virus.. Can you be more specific. 
Thanks, 

Kim
\


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

a/v can corrupt the install of video and sound drivers,so when you install right click on the a/v icon in your taskbar and choose disable before installing the drivers
it will auto renable on the reboot


----------



## kbragg (Jun 16, 2006)

*more problems*

Dear Dai, 

I just got through the process of startup using VGA , but about halfway through waiting for all the icons in my taskbar to show up so I could diable Norton a/v
my screen started to go black and is now completely black... I guess changing to vga won't work. The only possibility I have to see anything on the screen is in safe mode. Any other solutions?? 

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try it from safe mode,but don't let windows install it's drivers
when it asks click no


----------



## kbragg (Jun 16, 2006)

O.K. I have deleted the original driver from device manager then installed the new drivers which I had previously downloaded, and let the computer restart normally. It came up with Windows has found new hardware. I let it install it automatically. I am now open but in what looks like a vga mode ( the icons are huge) but I still have vertical lines running all across my screen that fluctuate in color . I went to display the change the setting to 1200 X 1600 and now I have a black screen with sporadic wider white lines flasing, it is unreadable...
Perhaps I did something out of order?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you d/loaded the correct driver,check the toshiba site for it


----------



## kbragg (Jun 16, 2006)

Dear Dai, 
I beleive so. That is where I got t from originally. I will go back and look again, and let you know. 
Thanks


----------



## kbragg (Jun 16, 2006)

*corrupted file*

Hi Dai, 

Yes, it is the correct file, but unfortunately I am not having any sucess at all. Is it possible it is another video file or something like that? Currently I can only see the screen in safe mode and cannot use vga, connect to the internet or anything else. Even in safe mode I have lines running vertically all over the screen. My screen in safe mode is a 640 X 480 more or less and will not change. The laptop is design for 1200 X 1600 I beleive.

Fortunately I have another computer on which I can at least get on the internet, but all my files are on the Toshiba


I hope you have some other ideas. Thanks for your help so far,I do appreciate it and hope we can find a solution.

regards.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

suaspect card or the chip.i'll move you to laptops they will have a better idea


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

You can connect to the internet by booting it in "Safe Mode with Networking".

Download the Toshiba Drivers and extract them (it might install by itself). They will (should) be in a folder called Video.temp directly in the C: drive.

When Toshiba installs drivers, the installer automatically uninstalls the system driver and replaces it with the one you just installed. If you still have problems, update the driver through Device Manager and tell it to use Windows Update (you'd be surprised how many drivers it has). Choose advanced and click next. Click browse and choose the folder that the driver was extracted to (video.temp/video.tos). Accept the defaults and make sure it installs either the driver from Windows update, or the one from the folder.


----------



## kbragg (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi Laboye, 

I canot seem to get to the windows update. Each time I dlete the old driver in device manager it does indeed reappear, but I cannot seem to get it to ask me to search for a driver. 

Also, I ahve hooked up an outside monitot to make sure it is not my laptop screen and I get exactly the same problem on the crt monitor. 

I did notice I cannot switch from the lcd screen to tgeh crt monitor at all. Perhaps the hotkey driver is corrupted?

thanks ..


----------



## kbragg (Jun 16, 2006)

*screen probs*

Hi again do you think my bios could ahve a problem , if so how to I upgrade it? 

thanks


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

I am compelled into thinking it is a driver problem. Open Device manager and right click the display adapter and click Update Driver.

(make sure you have booted in Safe Mode with Networking: When asked, click "Yes, this time only", click next. Click "Install from a list or specific location", click next. Be sure "Include this location in search:" is checked. Click Browse. Browse out to C: and select the folder "video.tosh" or "video.temp" or anything that looks like it. Click next. The wizard should search for drivers online and through the folder. Whichever one it 'beleives' is correct, it will install. Since you chose advanced, you may get the opportunity to shoose which driver to install. For the option, choose the one from Windows Update. If it's not available, use the one in the video directory.


----------



## kbragg (Jun 16, 2006)

*driver*

Hi Laboye, 

Thanks for your reply. Unfortuantely I am still in the muck. I have deleted the driver and reinstalled a fresh one which I had downloaded, but to no avail. I tried to have it go directly to the internet, but I cannot seem to get that to work. That being said I am sure it copied and installed the new driver from the location, but nothing has changed. Boy is this frustrating !
best, 

KBragg


----------



## kbragg (Jun 16, 2006)

*update....*

Hi Laboye, 

I had hoped to send you a positive update, because my screen came back ...completely ...out of nowhere, but it only lasted about 8 minutes. Then I received a message that was similar to the original one, but this time was NV4 disp display driver has stopped working normally etc.... and then it went to black screen, and now I can only use safe mode againwith all the vertical lines etc. Does this incident provide any new clues? 

best

KB


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

I really don't know. This is a good one. In "safe mode with networking", do you have internet access at all?


----------



## kbragg (Jun 16, 2006)

I sometimes have internet acess, but not always, or if I do it works only the first time I request a page and then I am told the connection was refused on the second or third attempt. Do you think I could possibly have a worm ?

Sorry if my replies are delayed.. I am in France there is a 9 hour time difference

thx

KB


----------



## kbragg (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi LaBoye, 

I have managed to hook up to my connection at work and yes I seem to be able to maintain an internet connection in safe mode with networking now.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't think you have a worm or anything like that. Have you tried reinstalling the hardware at work?


----------



## kbragg (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi Laboye, 

Yes I have tried installing it at work and nothing happens. I did find it interesting that it tries to always install the new file from windows/system 32, and often ignores my instruciton to use video/temp.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you selecting advanced? If you select advanced, it will (should) follow your instructions. Otherwise, Windows just chooses the one that is digitally signed or already installed (its driver).


----------

